# Period after ectopic?



## belladonna

Could I ask you some advice? How long did it take for your period to come back?
I had my right tube removed on the 12th of November and had some bleeding for about 3-4 days after but nothing since. I'm getting a little worried now as I thought I would have had my period by now.


----------



## Vixmar

Hi! i had my surgery for my ectopic bean on 1st november....i got my first af exactly 6 weeks later (13th December) that is what i expected.... be warned tho, mine was almost black for the 1st few days and very clotty altho it is now finished but was rather painful, maybe u wanna get the painkillers ready lol xx


----------



## Anna Purna

First of all, I'm very sorry about your ectopic. You're not alone. :hugs:
My ectopic was diagnosed and treated with methotrexate on June 25th, and I was lucky not to have lost a tube. I bled on and off for a month, then nothing for a month, then I got my first regular period on August 21st. I've had regular periods since, in that they come every 29 or 30 days, but the feeling is different. I find that now I get a very full sensation in my lower abdomen for the entire two weeks after ovulation, along with on and off back pain on the right side that is very similar to what I experienced with my pregnancy before it was diagnosed ectopic. Also, the cramping once AF arrives is more painful than it used to be. I don't know if everyone experiences that, or if it's just that I'm more sensitive to it now. :shrug:
So, don't worry about not having a regular period. Your body is in as much shock as you are, but it should be ready soon. Maybe if it doesn't come in another month you can call your doctor, but I'm sure it'll come soon. 
Are you going to wait before TTC again, or do you have to wait for a few regular periods first? I had to wait for 3 months before TTC again, and I'm now entering cycle 4 of TTC. I still struggle with the pain of it every day, but I'm hoping some day I'll be blessed with a healthy pregnancy. 
Good luck.


----------



## belladonna

Thank you both. Anna we were not ttc'ing, it happened after our wedding night where we both had a little too much to drink. The sad thing is I would have been due within days of L's first birthday. We are not going to be trying again for a couple of years at least as, for us its not quite the right time.
I wish you the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Bella.
I have a similar story to Anna. Ectopic treated with Methotrexate, bled for about a month, and then got AF a month later. I also feel my AFs have changed since the ectopic, I never used to have painful periods before, now im in agony. So i dont think youre just being sensitive Anna.
Good luck for the future Bella, Vixmar and Anna
xx
xx


----------



## belladonna

My period has arrived at last! (I never thought I wolud be glad to say that!) Its a bit lighter than normal at the moment, but boy is it painful!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Bella. 
Glad your period has arrived, that must be a relief for you.
But im sorry that its so painful. Take paracetamol and use a hot water bottle when you can.
Good luck for the future
xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hey Bella

First of all, I'm so sorry for your loss. I had an ectopic back in July and had my right tube removed so I can understand your devastation :(

I'm glad to hear your period has arrived. The first one after an ectopic can be completely different to your normal periods, so hopefully you've got some painkillers and a hot water bottle to help you through this one. 

All the best of luck to you.

Carmen. xx


----------

